#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  Placements of NMIMS MBA(Tech.)

## hitmansonu

I would like to know what is the placements of NMIMS Mba(tech). Please give Average, minimum and highest placements records.





  Similar Threads: NMIMS MPSTME Admissions 2012 | Cutoffs Ranks Placements Procedures Discussions NMIMS MPSTME Admissions 2015 | NPAT (previously NMAT (UG) | Cutoffs Ranks Placements Procedures Discussions NMIMS MPSTME Admissions 2014 | Cutoffs Ranks Placements Procedures Discussions Ambiora 2013 Techfest - (NMIMS) - MPSTME - Shirpur - Tech Fest

----------

